# J-Wrap - Metal Skirt Trim - For Free!



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a piece of the J-wrap metal skirt that goes on an Outback trailer. It's brand new and not scratched. It's 106" long, and about 18" tall.

If you have a piece of the metal skirt that is bent or scratched, this will make it look like new!

I'll be delighted if some fellow-Outbacker could use this! 

Pictures are available at


----------



## toronto boy (Feb 9, 2009)

yes!!!! i need it. my j wrap aluminum skirt is hardly damaged and i need a replacement. how can i get it. im from toronto canada and im willing to pay the shipping cost and my outback model is 2009 outback sydney 310 bhs. Thank you very much.


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

toronto boy said:


> yes!!!! i need it. my j wrap aluminum skirt is hardly damaged and i need a replacement. how can i get it. im from toronto canada and im willing to pay the shipping cost and my outback model is 2009 outback sydney 310 bhs. Thank you very much.


Hi there!

Excellent! I'll be happy to try to coordinate that. Did you see pictures of it? I'm looking back at. My post, and they don't seem to be there.

Anyway, I'll try to get a shipping estimate for you tomorrow or the first of the week, and we can be in touch about the best way to get it to you.

I just want to make sure it's the right thing for you before you pay to ship it up there.

If you'd like to call, you can do that at 434.202.4004

Chester


----------

